# what car after GTR?



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Just wondering what people go for after the GTR? Or are thinking of moving to this year? Just out of interest


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

something of the classic nature.... I cannot afford the next step up purchase


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm curious too...seems that there's quite a few selling. I would think majority would be the MY09/MY10 owners.

I am shopping around but unless it's mega budget I just can't find something that I know can replace the GTR... the E92 M3 and Jag XK-R is top of my list at the moment but just because I am looking at cars with better interior build quality.

edit: also seriously considering a 997.2 Turbo S... I was behind on in my Q7 and it just looks and sounds so sexy.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Ill be honest. Since I bought the a E90 M3, Ive been picking up those keys more than the GTR's. Probably because Ive only had it a few weeks...

A change is as good as a rest.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Ill be honest. Since I bought the a E90 M3, Ive been picking up those keys more than the GTR's. Probably because Ive only had it a few weeks...
> 
> A change is as good as a rest.


How do you find the M3? Are the brakes as bad as the reviews say they are?


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Ive always liked the RS4 tbh I was thinking 911 but always fancied something thats a V8 and supercharged !


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

rob wild said:


> Ive always liked the RS4 tbh I was thinking 911 but always fancied something thats a V8 and supercharged !


Everything I go N/A I always find something lacking. There's no substitute for some nice FI 

If I win the lottery...


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Interesting question that I have been asking myself recently. Had a GTR since April 2009, and on my second which is a MY11 that some of you know. 

I sold my BMW 1M last October and bought an Audi A4 Avant 3.0 TDI Quattro Black Edition. Family reasons and a new dog! I do miss the 1M but just a quick run in the GTR makes me realise I did the right thing.

I have to admit that I am keenly looking at the new Porsche Cayman S and am going to the launch on 12th March. I have owned several Porsche's in my time from 911's to a couple of Caymans. The GT3 was fantastic, the Turbo quick and the 4S fun, but the best handling and the one that always brought a smile to my face was the Cayman (Gayman as Clarkson calls it). On track it was magnificent, not the quickest but certainly one of the most rewarding. I can understand Zed Ed going for the Subaru BRZ as that car is just so my fun when I went out in it with Ed at Silverstone.

My GTR is now exactly as I want it, with Litchfield stage 4, Litchfield suspension, Alcon brakes and a few additions that make it my perfect GTR, that is and will be fantastic on track days and some European tours etc.

Therefore, the answer is..........


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

.....something bloody quick


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Hmm so turbo'd cars less than 6 years old and are bloody quick  hmm *logs on to pistonheads*


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Came from M3's etc and in my opinion they are not even in the same league as the GTR. I prefer the interior of the 35. Only thing I could see myself parting with the 35 for would be an underground Racing Twin turbo gallardo....lottery win required!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

sw20GTS said:


> How do you find the M3? Are the brakes as bad as the reviews say they are?


Not had it on track yet. Absolutely fine on the road. 

They are as good or as bad as most stock brakes. GTR oem brakes on track were poo. On the road they're fine


----------



## MrGTRMan (Aug 3, 2012)

If I was rich enough, an LFA. But otherwise I'd probably get something cheap and practical like a C63 saloon or an E39/E60 M5.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Got mine for sale in the 35 section and I'm also stuck as to what get next, been thinking of a lamb ghallado or gtr powered smart car..... Lol


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Takamo said:


> Got mine for sale in the 35 section and I'm also stuck as to what get next, been thinking of a lamb ghallado


Try the lamb bhuna, not as hot.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Not had it on track yet. Absolutely fine on the road.
> 
> They are as good or as bad as most stock brakes. GTR oem brakes on track were poo. On the road they're fine


Well to be fair the E90 should have came with piston brakes instead of standard callipers. I've seen a few E90 M3s with Alcons...very nice.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

I was faced with this dilemma and after a fair bit of internet searching, reviews, some test drives, my09, was replaced with a my12. 

Imo nothing came close to performance at the price, better interiors yeah, but as a product and its sheer capabilities, I really do love it :squintdan

Only car model I have brought back to back, but I do miss the howl of the 997gt3 I had in sports mode at times.

The new 991 turbo will be a class act, but the price is going to be pretty immense.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

If mine went I was going to save a bit of money for a year and look at getting a MY14.
Sometimes it's nice to have a rest and then come back.

Mind you, last time from the MY10 to the MY11 it took four days. 

Looks like I'm keeping it now though.


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

I Have a ML63 AMG which i drive more than the R35, got it for the Dogs and Child, V8 power in a 2tonn Monster soooooo much fun. Had a E92 M3 before the ML63, liked it just did not have the practicably.

I find it a occasion Getting the R35 out the Garage, wouldn't want it any other way! said the the missus the other night, i really dont think even if we won the lotto, i would want to out the R35 HELL YEAH i would give it to A Tuner and say 'i'll have it back when its 1500bhp fully road trimmed'.

Love every bit of the GTR, man juice everytime i check it out... certainly better looking then any of my ex's hahahahaha


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

2013 Porsche Cayman S - every journo is raving about it as a true drivers car.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Would never sell the GTR but have been having bizarre thoughts about the new merc A45 AMG!
360hp, 332lbft from a 2litre 4wd and twin clutch gearbox 4.6 to 62 all for £35K.
Probably faster than a beemer M1.35 and imagine how annoyed gayman owners would be when this comes past you at the track!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Tried new RS4 and found the lack of torque a let down...quite fancy another 997 GT2


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

paul__k said:


> Would never sell the GTR but have been having bizarre thoughts about the new merc A45 AMG!
> 360hp, 332lbft from a 2litre 4wd and twin clutch gearbox 4.6 to 62 all for £35K.
> Probably faster than a beemer M1.35 and imagine how annoyed gayman owners would be when this comes past you at the track!


At least in the Gayman wouldn't be black flagged for infringing the circuit limits. The AMG A45 will fail the Elk test so not in contention 'young' Paul:chuckle:


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

XKR-R I think would be perfect


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

> At least in the Gayman wouldn't be black flagged for infringing the circuit limits. The AMG A45 will fail the Elk test so not in contention 'young' Paul


If you get a gayman I'll get an A45AMG and drift past you at Silverstone!:thumbsup:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

paul__k said:


> Would never sell the GTR but have been having bizarre thoughts about the new merc A45 AMG!
> 360hp, 332lbft from a 2litre 4wd and twin clutch gearbox 4.6 to 62 all for £35K.
> Probably faster than a beemer M1.35 and imagine how annoyed gayman owners would be when this comes past you at the track!


Indeed. It looks awesome. CLA45 too. Tempting


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Porker? Really tempted but I do not know any indie near-ish that deals with Porks...

Used PORSCHE 911 997 TURBO 3.6 MANUAL COUPE FPSH for sale - PistonHeads (Ref 1120897)


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

paul__k said:


> If you get a gayman I'll get an A45AMG and drift past you at Silverstone!:thumbsup:


Let's just keep the GTR's as the really is nothing else this side of 100k. Still think the new Cayman S is a truly great car but need to get rid of one to make room and neither will be going.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

FLYNN said:


> Try the lamb bhuna, not as hot.


Arf Arf !


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

sw20GTS said:


> Porker? Really tempted but I do not know any indie near-ish that deals with Porks...
> 
> Used PORSCHE 911 997 TURBO 3.6 MANUAL COUPE FPSH for sale - PistonHeads (Ref 1120897)


Wow that looks nice! Although that's my trouble, think there is a place in Manchester so that's not to far from me 



Johnny G said:


> XKR-R I think would be perfect


Like the look of this one:-

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...jaguar-xkr--speed-pack-and-black-pack/1091488



nurburgringgtr said:


> Let's just keep the GTR's as the really is nothing else this side of 100k. Still think the new Cayman S is a truly great car but need to get rid of one to make room and neither will be going.


Perhaps... just not sure if its getting a bit boring  and with it coming up to 3 years old is something going to go bang and cost a fortune!


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

GT3RS next for me, just can't shake off my hankering for one :smokin:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

FLYNN said:


> Try the lamb bhuna, not as hot.


Sounds nice I think I'll get wife to knock one up.... Lol


----------



## W4RPD (Aug 27, 2012)

*Ultima*

I'm tempted to keep the GTR and buy an Ultima GTR 720. I've got an R500 Catherham that is ridiculously fun on the roads, but lacks top end and replacing with the Ultima might be a good compromise between stupid road car/track fun.

Having said that, Masserati's sound amazing but I'm not that old yet.
Aston's look great and sound great but need lots of TLC.
Audi R8's look and drive well but attract more attention than the GTR.
911's and GT3's drive well, tend to be equally robust but don't have the same practicality.
Anything wearing an Italian horse or bull is better off being rented, due to rust, stupid servicing costs and general reliability.

A friend of mine won the Euromillions on a rollover and has had more fast cars than I can count - the two cars she's kept are her GTR and Lexus.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't think I will get rid of the GTR until I can afford what I would call a 'proper upgrade' in a few years time - something like a 430 Scud/458 or MP4 12C. Those are the only cars I really hanker after now.

All the usual German suspects such as 911's, M3's, AMG's etc just bore me to tears and I would not swop the GTR for one in a million years.


----------



## petersafc (Jan 18, 2012)

I moved to a v10 r8 and absolutely love it and it is very fast too. Not quite as fast off the mark as the standard gtr but think it is as fast through the gears. I am also building a 700 bhp ultima.


----------



## W4RPD (Aug 27, 2012)

petersafc said:


> I moved to a v10 r8 and absolutely love it and it is very fast too. Not quite as fast off the mark as the standard gtr but think it is as fast through the gears. I am also building a 700 bhp ultima.


Hats off to you for building the Ultima - the very thought of driving something with that much poke that I'd spannered myself puts me off  let alone the time required.

How long have you been building it for and how long to go if you dont mind me asking ?


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

IMO as far as power and speed goes, its rather hard to beat a GTR, not to mention a stage 4-5 GTR. So for me, I will be keeping the GTR and getting it up to stage 4 with brakes, suspension, track wheels etc and then looking at a different class of car. 

Something fun, not necessarily stupidly quick, but something that is entertaining to drive along the French (med) coast, into the Alps and so on forth, list is:-

Hakosuka replica
1972 911 RSR replica
Eleanor replica
-all replicas so that they can be taken on track and not worried about.... driven, like a car is meant to be!

Tough choice, but may have to start with the porsche and get them all eventually  Will have to fit in a convertible for the missus in there at some point as well.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

W4RPD said:


> Hats off to you for building the Ultima - the very thought of driving something with that much poke that I'd spannered myself puts me off  let alone the time required.
> 
> How long have you been building it for and how long to go if you dont mind me asking ?


hahaa, have to agree.... If I built it, it would never make 700bhp, doubt it would start.... and if by some miracle it did, there is no ways I would trust what I had built :chairshot

If I could I would go GT40 though


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Paul k - wait for the merc CLA amg.

As for next car- either italian or bentley. 

Just depends how much i value my liscence. Only issue woth gtr is driving it 'normally' is so boring cus it deals with road so easy.


----------



## datsun1 (Feb 14, 2013)

don't think it's comparable but nothing beats the GT3 for pure driver experience. Not sure there is a direct comparison to the GTR in terms of useabilty and performance


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

petersafc said:


> I moved to a v10 r8 and absolutely love it and it is very fast too. Not quite as fast off the mark as the standard gtr but think it is as fast through the gears. I am also building a 700 bhp ultima.


Very jealous mate. Awesome combo.

I'm staying put for some time however If I could afford it the Macca would be a swap for me. I do like the R8 V10 though. Sounds awesome even in standard trim at full chat :smokin:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

saucyboy said:


> Very jealous mate. Awesome combo.
> 
> I'm staying put for some time however If I could afford it the Macca would be a swap for me. I do like the R8 V10 though. Sounds awesome even in standard trim at full chat :smokin:


R8 V10. :yawn: Poor mans Gallardo


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Nope, you***8217;re all going the wrong way!!!! 

Had this conversation with Iain Litchfield a while ago, and having had all the POWER and Torque from GTR's for over 15 years, the way to go is the GT86 or a turbo charged MX5 or super charged S2000. Bring some cheaper fun back of proper rear wheel driving !


----------



## supersonicuk (Nov 28, 2011)

New lotus exige build quality will be bad but smiles per mile huge had an older one which was great fun as long as you can get in and out!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

supersonicuk said:


> New lotus exige build quality will be bad but smiles per mile huge had an older one which was great fun as long as you can get in and out!


Mate had one of these....what a performance it was getting in and even more so out....I am 6ft5" and 17st and I got in it (passenger only) but thought we were going to have to take it apart to get me out


----------



## supersonicuk (Nov 28, 2011)

Don't took my dad out in mine and had to take the roof off to get him out!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

supersonicuk said:


> New lotus exige build quality will be bad but smiles per mile huge had an older one which was great fun as long as you can get in and out!


Never, as you just know it will go wrong at some point ALLWAYS stay Japanese !!!


----------



## supersonicuk (Nov 28, 2011)

To be fair mine didn't skip a beat Toyota engine just all the other bits went wrong! Roof leaky, tracking always out, steering rack loose and air con like an asthmatic child but got it all sorted for less than a rear set of gtr tyres. Was epic on track tho


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Stevie76 said:


> Mate had one of these....what a performance it was getting in and even more so out....I am 6ft5" and 17st and I got in it (passenger only) but thought we were going to have to take it apart to get me out


Ii was looking forward to seeing you squeeze in that caterham until you chickened out


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

supersonicuk said:


> To be fair mine didn't skip a beat Toyota engine just all the other bits went wrong! Roof leaky, tracking always out, steering rack loose and air con like an asthmatic child but got it all sorted for less than a rear set of gtr tyres. Was epic on track tho


Yep, that's exactly what I mean, ever heard of any of that with an MX5 ?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

FLYNN said:


> Ii was looking forward to seeing you squeeze in that caterham until you chickened out


Lol....that was never going to happen....that caterham would have made the exige appear to be quite spacious:chuckle:


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok perhaps a change of heart picked the car up from RB motorsport today after the new Forge intakes and downpipes, OMG its like a different car..... Think I may have found the love again


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

rob wild said:


> Ok perhaps a change of heart picked the car up from RB motorsport today after the new Forge intakes and downpipes, OMG its like a different car..... Think I may have found the love again


Good man:thumbsup:.....see a few tweaks every now and again and the love just comes back stronger:chuckle:


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Stevie76 said:


> Good man:thumbsup:.....see a few tweaks every now and again and the love just comes back stronger:chuckle:


Need a go in this, Rob. Need to see if downpipes are for me!

You had a retune for the downpipes?


----------



## pab888 (Jun 17, 2009)

I just test drove the new sl350.... My gtr is unbeatable at stage 4, Lichfield suspension, brakes etc but after 3.5 years and 40k miles using it everyday I need something else to occasionally chill out in. The Merc seems quite nice. Either that or the new Range Rover. So keep the gtr and get something else too


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Johnny G said:


> Need a go in this, Rob. Need to see if downpipes are for me!
> 
> You had a retune for the downpipes?


Your welcome anytime matey. Yeah had the 80mm forge intakes with K&N and Miltek downpipes. Then Rod remapped it  Must say its very different feel almost a bit raw! The sound is awesome and the throttle response is so much better!


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

That's very interesting, as I'm just waiting for the new EcuTek racerom to come out then I'm off to get some downpipes and a new exhaust. Got some SBD turbo inlets too. 

Good times for the summer


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Johnny G said:


> That's very interesting, as I'm just waiting for the new EcuTek racerom to come out then I'm off to get some downpipes and a new exhaust. Got some SBD turbo inlets too.
> 
> Good times for the summer


Got someone to fit the inlets without dropping the engine? Always fancied these but engine out make it a costly mod per bhp achieved.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Stevie76 said:


> Got someone to fit the inlets without dropping the engine? Always fancied these but engine out make it a costly mod per bhp achieved.


SRD will be doing it mate, they're the only ones I use, even if they are 250 miles from me. It's a small price to pay for piece of mind


----------



## Millwallmart (Jan 17, 2012)

I've just sold the GTR and have jumped in a frozen white M5 performance edition. I find it to be a great all rounder with a bit more practicality...


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Millwallmart said:


> I've just sold the GTR and have jumped in a frozen white M5 performance edition. I find it to be a great all rounder with a bit more practicality...


Need more info.  Thinking about doing this myself


----------



## SNEL (Mar 9, 2008)

*GTR gone*

GTR been gone a few weeks now and having had it since April 2009 missing it badly.

Always was the big question-- what next?

I'm cutting costs at the moment so GTR gone A6 going and -----------------M5 on way to replace both. I think I'm happy!!!!

I am looking forward to driving something special everyday rather than just getting the GTR out at weekends and for European blasts. Driving holiday already booked through France and down to Spain. Guess things will be a little different in the alps this year!

Sure I'll be back sometime in the future and Gaz enjoy my/your 
car :wavey:


----------



## petersafc (Jan 18, 2012)

W4RPD said:


> Hats off to you for building the Ultima - the very thought of driving something with that much poke that I'd spannered myself puts me off  let alone the time required.
> 
> How long have you been building it for and how long to go if you dont mind me asking ?


Only just started so prob expect it to take 3-4 years working on it slowly.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Anyone on here had a 599 GTB. Been offered one at a decent price


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

50p ?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Steve said:


> 50p ?


.........and an onion


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

SNEL said:


> GTR been gone a few weeks now and having had it since April 2009 missing it badly.
> 
> Always was the big question-- what next?
> 
> ...



errr M5 "special" ???? Run of the mill mass produced GERMAN BMW, I see about 20 a day.

At least if you kept the GTR for the things you have done, as I do, it still remains a very, very ,very special car!!! 

Mine will be out at Donington this Sunday making mincemeat of M3’s and anything else GERMAN !! LOL


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

FLYNN said:


> Anyone on here had a 599 GTB. Been offered one at a decent price


never owned, but its one of my dream cars


----------



## petersafc (Jan 18, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Anyone on here had a 599 GTB. Been offered one at a decent price


My friend has one and it is fantastic. No issues either.


----------



## SNEL (Mar 9, 2008)

Steve said:


> errr M5 "special" ???? Run of the mill mass produced GERMAN BMW, I see about 20 a day.
> 
> At least if you kept the GTR for the things you have done, as I do, it still remains a very, very ,very special car!!!
> 
> Mine will be out at Donington this Sunday making mincemeat of M3’s and anything else GERMAN !! LOL


Donnington my favourite place to slay a few supercars! (not in an M5 of course)

Will be getting a track car(with some pals) to run all day long with out costing a fortune in consumables until the time comes to jump back in a GTR!


----------



## Fmlad2002 (Aug 29, 2011)

Im saving for the GTR 36 - can see it being 600bhp standard


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

petersafc said:


> My friend has one and it is fantastic. No issues either.


How are you finding the R8. The more I think about it, the more it makes sense.


----------



## petersafc (Jan 18, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> How are you finding the R8. The more I think about it, the more it makes sense.


It's the best car I have owned so far and also sounds amazing. Only slightly slower than the gtr. But so much more of an event to drive. Gets a lot of attention though which is a bit of a pain.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

petersafc said:


> It's the best car I have owned so far and also sounds amazing. Only slightly slower than the gtr. But so much more of an event to drive. Gets a lot of attention though which is a bit of a pain.


And your bright orange GTR with titan exhaust didn't?!


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Millwallmart said:


> I've just sold the GTR and have jumped in a frozen white M5 performance edition. I find it to be a great all rounder with a bit more practicality...


Ill give you 6 months max,,
Martin your gunna be bored to tears,


----------



## giggsy (Oct 13, 2007)

just sold my GTR.. amazing car... 
now deciding whether to go R8 or 997tt....


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

A remapped 997tt will do the job mate


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

giggsy said:


> just sold my GTR.. amazing car...
> now deciding whether to go R8 or 997tt....


depends on the motivation behind the purchase... personally, I would reduce the urge to fast and on track and buy the R8


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

giggsy said:


> just sold my GTR.. amazing car...
> now deciding whether to go R8 or 997tt....


Might as well buy a VW Beetle then


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Ive ruled out a Gallardo. So its between the V10 R8 and a F430

What do you lot reckon?


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Could you stretch to a Scud? Love them.

EVO mag always maintain the V8 R8 is the better car in terms of balance?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Karls said:


> Could you stretch to a Scud? Love them.
> 
> EVO mag always maintain the V8 R8 is the better car in terms of balance?


Wouldn't want a V8, have to be the V10, and the Scud is just out of reach. Gone off the idea of a Gallardo as the interiors are a bit poo imo

Ive been offered a 599 GTB at a very good price, but doesn't float my boat and it isn't in a colour I partially like

Bit stuck. Although there was a nice 62 plate GTR at Nissan in Halifax today.

The only car that makes sense is the V10 R8, but really want the F430......Can afford a 09/10 R8, but the F430 will be a 06/07...

Fack knows.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

It would have to be the Audi, F430 is too fragile


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

FLYNN said:


> Wouldn't want a V8, have to be the V10, and the Scud is just out of reach. Gone off the idea of a Gallardo as the interiors are a bit poo imo
> 
> Ive been offered a 599 GTB at a very good price, but doesn't float my boat and it isn't in a colour I partially like
> 
> ...


Nice long test drives in each... or rent the cars for a weekend each.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

If you want to keep going up in the world, the only sensible option would be to progress on to a R34


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

make sure the f430 is after 07 as the gearbox is bit better and as far as owners go they notice a difference. the shud gearbox is even better.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Stick with a Beetle


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Impossible said:


> make sure the f430 is after 07 as the gearbox is bit better and as far as owners go they notice a difference. the shud gearbox is even better.


I think its going to be a F430, even if its just for the summer. Spyder or not? Definiatly going for the F1 box though


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I find the 430 looks dated now.

That's the trouble with ferraris. The 458 has just blown the 430 into the weeds.

Do like the R8, but I'd be put off any of these cars by the inability to mod them without crippling their value. If you can't keep buying things to keep them fresh and exciting, for me they lose their appeal.

Lucky it's you buying one, not me.

I've had a new car fix for today anyway, guess my GT-R is safe for a while!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> I find the 430 looks dated now.
> 
> That's the trouble with ferraris. The 458 has just blown the 430 into the weeds.
> 
> ...


What you bought Adam? 

I just fancy a change. I think a F430 for the summer, then back into a GTR at then end of the year.


----------



## supersonicuk (Nov 28, 2011)

Tempted?

Used Ferrari 430 Coupe Scuderia 2Dr from Stratstone


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Not a scud unfortunatly  100k plus for a decent scud


----------



## dilz87 (Mar 16, 2008)

FLYNN said:


> Ive ruled out a Gallardo. So its between the V10 R8 and a F430
> 
> What do you lot reckon?


Being a die-hard fan of Ferrari I'd say the F430 is beautiful but it lacks in performance, I don't care what anyone says. I've raced my mates and it was disappointing.

Sounds ridiculous though


----------



## dilz87 (Mar 16, 2008)

dilz87 said:


> Being a die-hard fan of Ferrari I'd say the F430 is beautiful but it lacks in performance, I don't care what anyone says. I've raced my mates and it was disappointing.
> 
> Sounds ridiculous though


Esp. in the tunnels. OMG,like thunder...You'll never listen to your stereo again.


----------



## supersonicuk (Nov 28, 2011)

Bloody stratstone got advert wrong!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

FLYNN said:


> What you bought Adam?
> 
> I just fancy a change. I think a F430 for the summer, then back into a GTR at then end of the year.


nothing special.

family car.

Q5 3.0 tdi, but I like new toys!


----------



## supersonicuk (Nov 28, 2011)

Left field suggestion bac mono?


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Flynn, I really like the R8 V10 mate :smokin: I know a few on here think its boring or the poor mans Gallardo but I personally think it's sex on wheels lol. I know Goldie on here had one and wasn't impressed though.

I've drive a manual which was lovely to drive. It sounded epic at full chat and I was really impressed with the handling. If I had the money it would defo be on my list. 

The 430 is a lovely motor though. I was offered one a while back on an 05 and it was stunning. I was just worried I would break it on one of my regular hoons. Properly silly as I'm sure they are built well. Also not sure it would be quick enough for ya.

Good luck and great position to be in ; )


----------



## jimbo095 (Jul 29, 2011)

Had a ride in a v10 plus yesterday with a very enthusiastic salesman! Awesome soundtrack and went like stink! I'm also trying to decide which way to get in to debt with!.. 2012 brand new gtr at a great price, M5 performance edition circa 25k off list or a 2009/10 r8 v10!? Having 2 kids the m5 would be mr sensible, the audi mr selfish and the gtr mr????!!!.. Anyone who's driven the m5 care to share their opinion??..


----------



## moochofun (Feb 16, 2013)

Its a tricky question on what to get next - especially being so new to GTR ownership but I did get myself into a bit of a state on which route to take in the first place - GTR/M3/R8(V10)/F430/GT3RS/997T/AMV8(would love a V12) - all cars which folk mention as a progression or alternative. 

I still consider myself to be fairly young at 36 so chose to go for the balls out performance of the GTR while I still have reasonable reaction times and can continue to stick the boot in without feeling overly guilty! I'm not sure if the others mentioned are a progression or rather a side step, each have their own character and have a good reason to own.

I've owned various types cars before - luxury came from a RRS (had the X5 and Q7 as well but considered the RRS a step up from them) but that got replaced by a new Defender recently - back to basics motoring but so much fun to drive - and all at 50mph or less! I still have an old E39 M5 in the stable that I don't think I will ever sell, it is just such a capable and enjoyable car to drive. I had a bike engined Westfield as well but that got sold to make way for a Radical Prosport for track use - the GTR is the only car to come close to the Westfield in the 'drive it for any excuse' - I even used the Westfield for my 100mile commute - summer only though! I have pals and family that have 997 Carrera 2S, a 996GT3RS (very nice to drive - more like the M5 than for out and out performance like the GTR) and my old boy has a DB9. He also had an Ultima GTR as well which was great fun on road or track (up on pistonheads last time I looked - nightfire red one for £33k ish).

I guess it all comes down to what you want your next car for, as above I think each of them has its own character and therefore your own personal market space for the choice of buying... I believe that the GTR truly is the only choice this side of £100k for out and out performance - if you buy something else for the sole reason of performance I think you'd be disappointed - yes R8 V10s are quick but I didn't feel them to be as quick a point to point car as the GTR (I need to find someone with a 997T to have fun with as this is the car that the GTR continually gets compared against). Then there are the other categories for buying: luxury (Bentley?), long euro trips (GT car - DB9/599), prestige (Ferrari/Lambo), good drivers car (GT3 etc).....you could go on forever 

I don't think you get to the stage of owning something like a GTR without being passionate for cars so as long as you buy any car for the right reason for you then you will be pleased with it no matter what.

Safe driving :thumbsup:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm not reading all that.


----------



## MrGTRMan (Aug 3, 2012)

2011 Hennessey Venom GT for Sale - 1579482 - duPontREGISTRY.com - if only.


----------

